# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: Fishkeepers inadvertently breaking the law, says Defra

## AquaticQuotient.com

Fishkeepers inadvertently breaking the law, says Defra

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

